# Runescape problems



## pcfeer (May 1, 2007)

Hi, my son has played on Runescape for about 12 months no problems, lately though he can sign in and load the game, but when he comes to click on choose a world to play, the AOL software says it has encountered a problem and disconnects from the net, it automatically restarts connection but when he gets to the same stage again it disconnects, any ideas many thanks.


----------



## hervens (Jun 4, 2007)

try using internet explorer, or mozilla firefox instead. Their both available for free.

If that still doesnt fix the problem, then try to do a system restore. 

go to start -> all programs -> accessories -> system tools -> system restore

and restore the computer to the date where he last got the game to work.

And i play runescape to  Im lv 103 cb. Add me. Username is hervens48

Good luck.


----------



## pcfeer (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, I tried what u said , it still did the same, I couldnt do a system restore as Id installed some new stuff, but we have managed to get it up and running again on our lap top, my son has added u to his list, he was very impressed with your level, and pleased that he could add u to his list many thanks.


----------



## El CaNa (Nov 19, 2005)

perhaps you could also try installing the latest update of IE. or if not, try uninstalling the current version of IE, and then installing the latest. though if it didnt work with firefox either, i think its most like some internet configuration problem, or Java, try updating that too. 
i used to play to, got to lvl 69, and there it still is... abandoned


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

I used to play runescape a few years ago - I got to lvl 50, although I had a level of 60 something in magic.

I stopped playing after I got hacked, lost 2 mil gp including full black gold, full rune, over 5000 runes and some other valuables...

Now I look back and think it's a really stupid game, but I used to be addicted...


----------



## El CaNa (Nov 19, 2005)

me too, now that if stopped playing it, me and my brother, who also used to played, think it was an absurd game who didnt at all deserve that much time. though, it was satisfaying to lvl up, but once the quests were finished, what could you do? pay 5$ a month for some cheap 3d grphics and a hundred or so quest's, NO THANK YOU, i rather save the money and but a good game like Guild Wars, which i havent by the way , but naah, im satisfied for the moment


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

"AOL software"

There's your problem right there


----------

